# Family Photos



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well today I let Joy and Hope out for some fresh air and sun. This was Hope's first day out. I also decided she should meet her dad and he should meet his first baby. So here is Paintball, Joy and Hope.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

that's so sweet!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

very cute


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Such a cute little baby! How sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute...thanks for sharing.... :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute! I love Paintball's expression, hehe! Joy sure looks happy to be outside eating up the grass


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I see where she gets her coloring. Very pretty family!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope is certainly a combination of both Joy and Paintball! Mama's color and daddy's pattern..what a sweetheart


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is pretty cute and I am liking the depth and long legs the already has we will have to see how she grows.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

very pretty baby! Love her coloring!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Paintball is a pretty boy! I don't know much about boers but he looks good to me.


----------

